# Moth eaten coat



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm having a problem with Kelly. His coat is moth eaten. He has large patches that looks like it was shaved short, no bare skin - it's like a 5 o'clock shadow, some of the "shaved" areas have tufts of guard hair, others don't.

The results of his Michigan thyroid panel came back normal yesterday. He was going to have a Cushings test but that was cancelled because his liver panel didn't indicate a need for it.

He has a lot of health issues. One is an elevated ALT that we have never figured out what's causing it. He takes amoxicillin that keeps the value down in the low 200's. His liver biopsy shows there is liver damage, but after a lot of testing there is no diagnosis.

He can't have any more invasive testing.

Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm at a loss. Poor Kelly.







I'll talk to all my dog friends/professionals and see if anyone has insight. How old is Kel? 11 or 12?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Mom - Kel was 12 on January 12.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Um, coconut oil?









Seriously, I am guessing it has something to do with the liver damage.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Geez, Gayle-got a while to read all this?
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1593&articleid=421

I searched patch and Alopecia areata, Follicular dystrophy/dysplasia (non-color linked) but that doesn't list GSDs. 

It sounds like the hair is breaking?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

No, his hair is soft, doesn't feel brittle. But on that link you gave me, it says with Cushings Disease, he has what I think may be blackheads at the mothy spots. I mentioned to the vet that the spots look black - I'll try washing them real good tomorrow to see what happens. Besides the mothy spots, he doesn't have any of the other symptoms.

I just remembered one thing, he has scaly spots along his backbone.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowUm, coconut oil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a special type of coconut oil or just any old thing I can find at the health food store?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here is the coconut oil thread. It has a lot of information about benefits and uses as well as the proper type to buy. It also has lots of silliness so be forewarned!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=668015&page=1#Post668015

Now the scaly skin and blackheads...hmmm, well the skin is the largest organ in the body so if all is not well with his immune system then it makes sense that you would be seeing it at the level of the skin. Does he smell a bit funky too? What all are you giving him for supplements, food, etc.? 

I would try the coconut oil first and see if it helps. It is supposed to very good for skin and coat as well as a good detoxifier.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow...
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=668015&page=1#Post668015
> 
> Now the scaly skin and blackheads...hmmm, well the skin is the largest organ in the body so if all is not well with his immune system then it makes sense that you would be seeing it at the level of the skin. Does he smell a bit funky too? What all are you giving him for supplements, food, etc.?
> ...


Thanks for the link!!!








Funny, I got an email from Kel's breeder this AM out of the blue. She mentioned his younger sister (10-1/2) is being treated for a fungal problem on her ears. When I described Kel's problem she said it sounded similar to Janie's problem.

FOOD: Eagle Pack Holistic Select _fish food _ with 1/6 can of Evo 95% Beef. Table scraps (1/6 and I'm fat so there aren't many), Canadia (sp) snap biscuits, Pill Pockets, and an ocassional treat from a fast food restaurant.

SUPPLEMENTS/MEDS: Dasequin, Omega 6 oil (forget the brand), Tramadol, Amoxicillin, Metacam.

ODOR: He needs a bath, but no unusual body odor.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Remind me what you're feeding, and the supplements?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Quote: FOOD: Eagle Pack Holistic Select fish food with 1/6 can of Evo 95% Beef. Table scraps (1/6 and I'm fat so there aren't many), Canadia (sp) snap biscuits, Pill Pockets, and an ocassional treat from a fast food restaurant.
> 
> SUPPLEMENTS/MEDS: Dasequin, Omega 6 oil (forget the brand), Tramadol, Amoxicillin, Metacam.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you Jean. I"m not reading the board regularly yet -- sorry for the redunant question!.....

Gayle, that oil supplement, I'm guessing it's an 0-3 mostly and you have a typo there? Can you tell us the amounts that are on the label?

No liver support?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, I noticed I'd made a mistake when I gave him his oil the next night. I'll have to get the bottle - will do so in the AM.

He was taking Denamarin and it didn't do anything for him so I stopped giving it to him.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

B Naturals has an immune support for coat drop.. maybe the vet could look at ingredients if you print them out and discuss if it might help? 

Gayle, is there ANY chance-- any chance at all-- that you could, just for Kelly alone, cos I know it is hard to do for each dog-- find a vet who practices Traditional Chinese Medicine? Might be a safe herbal mixture to help rebalance his system. I am a huge believer now after help for my senior when he had 'incurable' perianal fistulas. He never had another one again, after having them every other month and living on antibiotivs. 

Sending GOOD thoughts for sweetie boy Kelly!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions Patti!!!

Ringer's neurologist (Dr. Clemmons) at the U of FL advocates using TCM along with compounded supplements and traditional mediciations. In fact there's a large TCM chain store not far from here where I get stuff. Ringer & Honey's Bowen Massage therapist (a holistic vet) also gives us supplements and Kelly will be going to her soon. She teaches accupuncture at the TCM store so I know she's familiar with their products.
http://www.tcvm.com/


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For that coat, I would look all the oils in the diet and the supplements and reevaluate.

I would also consider adding a multivitamin and liver support. This is my favorite liver support:

http://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Biochem-Liver-Support-Factors


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT...
> http://www.vitacost.com/Country-Life-Biochem-Liver-Support-Factors


Lisa, What's the daily dosage for this product? Kel weighs about 64 lbs.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think that the dose might depend on what shape the liver is in. Both Indy and Max are well within normal -- Indy at 35 lbs I only give 1/2 every other day, while Max (80 lbs) I give a 1/2 daily. Liver values for both of them dropped, even with such a small dose. If a dog had actual elevated values, I would be giving more than that. 

Here's some comments on dosing and what type of reductions in ALT that folks have seen: http://dogsandtickdisease.googlepages.com/liversupport


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------

